

The History of Android - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/history-android

======
RyanMcGreal
A lot of big tech companies acquire startups and then leave them to stagnate.
Google seems better than most at acquire startups and propelling them to huge
success.

~~~
yicai
really? you have not seen this list then
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_acquisitions_by_Google>.

